# good colages



## bigben440 (Jul 20, 2003)

hey i'm a 14 year old kid and i want to become a chef. what collages are the best besides the C.I.A?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hello bigben, and welcome to cheftalk. I suggest you take a look at the students forum, where you'll find a lot of previous posts on this subject. 
Also, you might want to say hello at the welcome forum, and tell us a little bit about yourself. 
On the main page of ChefTalk, you will find links to information on culinary schools. 
Lastly, you may find it helpful to talk to a guidance counselor at your school, who can certainly help you narrow things down.


----------

